# Majestic Jr cap won't tighten



## Dr.Internet (Apr 2, 2015)

The cap uses a plastic insert to tighten on the metal threads of the pen body.  In the last ten I made, 5 won't tighten correctly.  They turn like they are tightening, but then they seem to jump the threads and are loose again.  There is no damage to the threads on either part; it just seems that the cap is too large or the body too small, or both.  
Has anyone else had this problem?
Any ideas on how to fix it?

Thank you!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 2, 2015)

My first suggestion: isolate the problem.

You have 5 that work, 5 that don't (if I am reading correctly).

Take one that works and try that body on a cap that does not work.  Conversely, try a cap that does work on a body that does not.  This will isolate WHICH half is not working right, the threads in the cap or the threads on the body.

THEN, we can start figuring out what needs to be done to fix it.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 2, 2015)

After doing what Ed said, try to determine if the thread insert has been pushed in, and thus not allowing for good engagement with the metal threads of the pen body. This can be difficult to do, but you will be able to do a comparison with those working and those not working. If it is found that the insert is pushed in, next step is to fix it, which I think is best done by removing the finial and then gently driving the insert back in place, using  the largest trans punch that will fit, using LIGHT taps w/hammer or pen press. GO GENTLE on this step!!


----------



## Dr.Internet (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys are great!  Looked into the barrel and discovered that the plastic was butted up against the metal ring, but the ring was slightly longer in the pens that did not work.  Took it out, sanded about 1/32" off the bottom and now it works fine.
Thanks a million!

Steve Wilson


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 2, 2015)

There you go. See even the DR needs a house call.


----------

